# New iPod!!!



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

http://store.apple.com/1-800-MY-APP...ESIO9Cm8xo5CH/0.0.11.1.0.6.23.1.0.1.0.0.0.1.0

woot!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Hmmm...iPod 20 GB (B/W) w/ all the accessories + iPod Photo 30 GB = iPod colour 20 GB, accessories a-la-carte. 

I predict substantial disgruntlement among the faithful. For those who track prices: is there much difference?


----------



## theonly_bandever_ (Jun 7, 2005)

Gah, no 30GB version of anything now? Both my girlfriend, and I were wanting ti by iPod Photos, for the 30GB HDD.

Now I'm disappointed.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

JUst the noitced the U2 iPod is now also a color screen


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

OH, I didnt notice the removal of the 30 gig. I don't like that at all!!


----------



## theonly_bandever_ (Jun 7, 2005)

I only have 16 GB of music anyhow, I have the 40GB version of the Creative Nomad Jukebox Zen Xtra, but I don't really like it, the interface is just too clunky, and it takes forever to get to other songs.

20GB should do me just fine, I believe.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

moonsocket said:


> OH, I didnt notice the removal of the 30 gig. I don't like that at all!!


hmmm... for all those looking for the 30G, may want to make that call to the Yorkdale store. Wonder what they're going to do with the stock...

Will pass thru the store today.

H!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

Plus new ipod software on software update! Maybe we'll have 10.4.2 by the end of the day! It feels like Christmas.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

*iPod line Merged*

http://playlistmag.com/news/2005/06/28/ipod/index.php

While I like the idea that they merged the two iPod lines, I think there is something missing between the 20GB model and the 60GB model. Would be nice to have a 30GB or 40GB model. There is a Apple event, though, next month, so maybe they're coming out with a new model or two.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I like the idea of an affordable color screen ipod...and i think the majority of their target market will too....


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

theonly_bandever_ said:


> Gah, no 30GB version of anything now? Both my girlfriend, and I were wanting ti by iPod Photos, for the 30GB HDD.
> 
> Now I'm disappointed.


You can probably still buy them in stores near you till they run out of stock. You might even get them at a discounted rate from what they used to sell for!


----------



## eatr (May 1, 2005)

also noticed that the single processor G5 was discontinued...


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

eatr said:


> also noticed that the single processor G5 was discontinued...


It was done a while ago, maybe 2 or 3 weeks but I may be wrong. I thought that iTunes 4.9 would be delivered at the Apple Event, but I'm glad that it's now. Aren't you?


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

DBerG said:


> I thought that iTunes 4.9 would be delivered at the Apple Event, but I'm glad that it's now. Aren't you?


Yeah - it severely limits the number of things that'll be announced next week. The iPhone is one of the most probable candidates as of now, but I hope we get iBook updates too.


----------



## Stella (Jun 28, 2005)

Why did apple bother? 

"All new iPods"... nope not really.

I suppose its good that colour is now across the board for the regular iPods.

Apart from that - no new innovation.
:-(


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

Stella said:


> Why did apple bother?
> 
> "All new iPods"... nope not really.
> 
> ...


I don't think there's place for innovation 
Any ideas of what could be done? Except for Video, they could add more games . Check out Linux Pod It's a beta, if not, an Alpha, so a bit buggy, I haven't tried it yet, I may not.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

They need built in Mics and FM tuners, that would be innovation.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

comprehab said:


> They need built in Mics and FM tuners, that would be innovation.


Yeah, this is important for all the Podcast thing, as said in Skypecast. (Check out ehMac podcast)


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

I have been thinking of getting an ipod for a while now, and i was thinking that a 30GB would hit the sweet spot, unfortunately the 30GB ipods have been discontinued (I want one with the colour screen  ) Anyone here thinks there will be an ipod related announcement next month? Should i just buy it now or wait the two or so weeks?



Cheers


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Hmm, I don't like this move at all... but I think it's a preliminary move towards releasing a new model. No more 30GB or 40GB, but now there's a 20GB with a colour screen. The 60GB remains unchanged... U2 iPod has colour screen, why shouldn't it.. the regular 20GB does now..

Seems like they're going to release a new model soon.. I don't think the current line up is complete, feels like it's lacking something now.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

kloan said:


> ...feels like it's lacking something now.


It's lacking a midrange model. My bet is that the 40GB is swiftly going to be reintroduced to fill that gap.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

It does feel incomplete now. If they brought in a new 40 or 30 gb model with a special new feature like video or longer battery life it would not make sense either. It would not make sense for them to leave the 60gb ipod behind and have the 40 or 30 gb have the most features. The new one would outsell the 20 and the 60. As I see it they are just going to leave a gap between the 20 and the 60 at least till the next update.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Grunt said:


> It's lacking a midrange model. My bet is that the 40GB is swiftly going to be reintroduced to fill that gap.


If they were going to do that they would have done it Today. They know there is a gap they don't need us to tell them. I don't see why they would introduce a 40gb with the same features at a seperate time. If it was me I'd introduce them all together like they have in the past.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Yup, makes sense. I think they're trying to clear out as many 60GB models as they can.. it's still a little bit thicker.. I have the 40GB (photo) and I do wish it was a little bit thinner...

I have a feeling something great is in the works. But I'm crossing my fingers... they still have the chance of blowing it.


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

iMan said:


> If it was me I'd introduce them all together like they have in the past.


It's not unheard of to have Apple introduce things at different times - the 40GB photo downgrade to 30GB was at a very odd time and there was nothing else announced at the same time, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

OK....

I'm in the Yorkdale Apple store:

20G now $349
30G Photo iPod now $429.
60G Photo iPod now $519

Until stock is all done...

H!


----------



## Grunt (Jun 14, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> 20G now $349


This is the monochrome 20GB you're talking about, right?


----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

yes... Mononchrome indeed.

H!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Aren't those prices for the 30GB and 60GB the same as the were before?


----------



## theonly_bandever_ (Jun 7, 2005)

All I want is a 30GB Colour iPod that has podcast support.

I would be fine wth the 20GB, but 30 would be nice in case my music collection expands more, which it always does.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Podcating works beautifully on my ipod photo 30gb. I just installed the update and now it has the podcast menu and everything. The 30gb has been great for me and I recommend it.


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Ohenri said:


> OK....
> 
> I'm in the Yorkdale Apple store:
> 
> ...


The 30gb used to be 439 and the 60gb was 569.
I thought that the 60gb ipod photo was no different than the new one. Why are they selling them at a discount????


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

I noticed that the 1gb shuffle got a price drop from 189 to 169!!!


----------



## Stella (Jun 28, 2005)

Think a bit more -

bluetooth wireless
gapless tracks!
camera ( yeah.... no)
wi fi for file transfers


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

iMan said:


> I noticed that the 1gb shuffle got a price drop from 189 to 169!!!


Yeah, that's nice for sure.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

iMan said:


> The 30gb used to be 439 and the 60gb was 569.
> I thought that the 60gb ipod photo was no different than the new one. Why are they selling them at a discount????


Umm - because the 60GB prices dropped?!?


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

You are right sorry I don't know what I was thinking.   


> Umm - because the 60GB prices dropped?!?


You are right the 60gb did get a price drop.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

iMan said:


> Podcating works beautifully on my ipod photo 30gb. I just installed the update and now it has the podcast menu and everything. The 30gb has been great for me and I recommend it.


I ask because I have a 3G iPod, which didn't receive a firmware update...

Podcasts appear as a playlist on the iPod, so what exactly does the firmware update fix/feature on the iPod Photo et al?


----------



## iMan (Feb 22, 2005)

All the update did was add a Podcast menu to the music menu. This menu is how you use your podcasts. It doesn't appear to do anything else but add this menu and make podcasts easier to use on the ipod. But the update makes the ipod even cooler because the podcast menu makes them so easy to use. You can view album art from the podcast and it also allows you to switch to different "tracks" in the podcast so you can switch to predetermined places in the podcast. For example the itunes music store podcast allows you to switch to different songs that play in the podcast. It is kind of hard to explain really. The update also made it so the podcast play, on the ipod, from the exact same spot you were at in itunes and the other way around


----------



## farfisa (Nov 5, 2003)

kloan said:


> Yup, makes sense. I think they're trying to clear out as many 60GB models as they can.. it's still a little bit thicker.. I have the 40GB (photo) and I do wish it was a little bit thinner...
> 
> I have a feeling something great is in the works. But I'm crossing my fingers... they still have the chance of blowing it.



Speaking of thickness--check out the specs on the new colour 20 gig:
It's 0.63 -- the same as the 30 gig iPod photo. The monochrome version was 0.57 inches.

Makes the "old" 30 gig photo more attractive than the new 20.

...but yeah, they'll probably throw something in the middle of the product line.


----------

